# Removing Hymer (B544) driver's seat to change battery.



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Having complained (in a very gentle fashion) that a lot of the extremely useful information on this forum stops at the most important point (such as "then remove the driver's seat") and also seen various posts suggesting that this was very difficult in some campers, I thought I would post a few details of how I did it in my B544 A Class.

(1) Rotate passenger seat 90 degrees to face drivers seat.
(2) Push passenger seat as far back as possible, fold up the arms and cover the seat with a dust sheet, rug, or similar. 
(3) Remove two set screws from rear of base of seat (allen key - on the top of the base) and two 13mm bolts from front of base of seat (on the side of the base facing the pedals).
(4) Get your beautiful assistant to stand in the passageway behind the front seats and grasp the top of the head rest of the driver's seat.
(5) Get a grip! Then lift the seat and place on the passenger seat. Simples 

The seat is heavy, and at first attempt on your own it feels daunting, but it is amazing the diffference it makes having a second person lift using the top of the head rest. The additional bonus is that you are not occupying the same space and getting in each other's way.

So in retrospect it was very simple to do, and well within the capabilities of most people.

HTH

LGC


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Little Grey Cat. Our battery is under the seat too and we were wondering how to do it if the time came to change the battery.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

LittleGreyCat said:


> <snip>
> (3) Remove two set screws from rear of base of seat (allen key - on the top of the base) and two 13mm bolts from front of base of seat (on the side of the base facing the pedals).
> <snip>


Removing the seat again, using my guide, I nearly started undoing the Allen Key bolts holding the rear of the seat to the base before I noticed that they were still sealed with paint and so had never been undone.

So it is the less obvious set screws, not the bolts, which hold the base down.
Will try to post some phoyos just to be absolutely clear.

Cheers

LGC


----------

